
How a Mysterious Beaumont, Texas, Murder Was Solved (2013) - curtis
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2013/05/true-crime-elegante-hotel-texas-murder
======
smoyer
There's a second story "starring" Brennan in a previous issue of Vanity Fair -
[http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2010/12/vanishing-
blonde-2...](http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2010/12/vanishing-
blonde-201012).

------
mcphage
I'm almost disappointed Ken Brennan isn't a programmer—he'd be the best
debugger we'll ever see. Almost, because he's definitely doing valuable work
elsewhere.

